# Cobia are back in Destin...



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Lots of Cobia back around Destin.. all over the big rays. Saw several (more than five) pods of multiple fish today.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Come on now... No need for the fisherman tales..oke


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

liar...


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

I read where there were several pods sighted at oip today, several hooked, and one landed, so this is likely legit.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

I take it back. These guys came a little late to the party... Got to get off work early tomorrow now.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

way to let the cat out


----------



## cmr7rolltide (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for letting everyone in on it dude, nowall the weekend warriors will be back at it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

wow. well better get em while they are here =) There should be about 5000 boats cruising the beach this weekend...I hope I dont get run ovr in my yak.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

I CAUGHT A DECENT ONE LAST THURSDAY LIKE 6 MILES OFF THE BEACH... I'M GOING TO SAY IT'S PLAUSIBLE, BUT HIGHLY IMPROBABLE THEY'LL STICK AROUND.... WHICH DIRECTION WHERE THEY COMING FROM?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

it's not impossible at all, and not even that unlikely. i think it was 2 years ago there were several fish seen in good pods in the summer. my personal theory is that they are females that didn't make it all the way to the delta to spawn and headed up into the local bay systems and now they're done and the hot water is pushing them back out. just my thoughts.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *nb&twil (6/24/2009)*it's not impossible at all, and not even that unlikely. i think it was 2 years ago there were several fish seen in good pods in the summer..


+1


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

They will do this when an area of cold water moves onto the beach. It does not happen very often but this is two years in a row.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Its just a late push...these cobia like to come through when the beaches are loaded with bait...I think they are smarter than the early season cobes. They are going east to west but they are not B-lining it by any means....late season fish mill around alot more. But I caught the last one yesterday so everyone might as well not go try.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

it's good to hear, we don't have much of a migration in the tampa bay area, so this is all new to me... appreciate the info, maybe we'll pick up up a few this weekend offshore... thanks again for the good news


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

It could happen, my brother and I were out a couple weeks ago and we saw several. Could not get them to eat anything, but I guess we saw 7-10 total over a 24 hour trip. The closest in was about 25 miles. just came to the boat and made a few circles to see what was going on and sunk away :-(


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is true, the boat loading up next to me at the ramp yesterday had an 80#.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

exactly like last year. about the same time. there were caught for about 1,5 weeks and than they disapeared from the beach


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Was down 13th thru 20th caught 4 off the liberty ship and saw or lost several other up to 50


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

saw one at navarre last weekend just past the 1st bar but it was not interested in eating anything.


----------

